# 2011 Ford 3.73 ELECTRONIC LOCKING AXLE Option



## Buck331

One of the best options in the 2011 Super Duty is the addition the electronic locking rear differential for the first time that's similar to the GKN-supplied e-locker, which is available on the FX4 Off-Road package (and SVT Raptor). The "3.73 ELECTRONIC LOCKING AXLE." is $390.00 Option.

The e-locker has been designed by Ford and is manufactured at the Sterling Axle plant for single-rear-wheel F-Series Super Duty trucks only.

The locker is controlled with a factory dash switch. It's best used in low-friction scenarios, such as on slippery boat ramps or in slick mud and on icy roads. It will stays engaged until the truck reaches 30 mph, at which point it disengages until the truck's speed returns to 30 mph or less. The truck will also disengage the locker if it's making a tight radius turn by sensing the steering wheel position, so the rear wheels and tires aren't damaged from scrubbing on pavement. In summary it will get your truck out of that "Stuck When Plowing" situation that arises a few times a year! (Note: Some 2010 F-150's have this option, but for SuperDuty 2011 was the first year.

Lots of Chevrolet's have always had the "G80 Locking Differential", and until now Ford only offered the Limited Slip Differential. I have a 2009 F 250 V10 with a sterling 4:11 rear end. I have talked to engineers from both Ford and Eaton about adding an e-locker on my 2009 F 250, and to date both state the addition of an e-locker is a "No-Can-Do" in My 2009 with my current sterling rear end.

Ford's Electronic Locking Differential Video:





E-Locker video #1:





E-Locker video #2:





Locker vs Limited Slip video #3:





Chevrolet G80 - Limited Slip vs Locking Differential video #4:
Note: The new GM G80's deactivate at 18-20 mph, same as the Ford E-Locker!





I would love to have E-Locker's on on both the front and rear axles on my 2009 Super Duty, any assistance or suggestions please post!

Let's face it, most of our (40K-60K) 4X4 plow trucks are "Two-Wheel-Wonders" (One front wheel and one rear wheel drive power only). Any veteran on this site will tell you that 4X4's in the 1960's and 1970's were real 4-Wheel Drives! Snowplowing veterans on this board have no-doubt "Hung-up" on a snowbank at 3:00am, would it not be a pleasure to have power to all four wheels?


----------



## Triple L

Its about time Ford caught on... But you can still get stuck, locking that extra wheel probally wont do much if your already stuck...


----------



## 2COR517

Buck331;1061122 said:


> The locker is controlled with a factory dash switch. It's best used in low-friction scenarios, such as on slippery boat ramps or in slick mud and on icy roads. It will stays engaged until the truck reaches 30 mph, at which point it disengages until the truck's speed returns to 30 mph or less.* The truck will also disengage the locker if it's making a tight radius turn by sensing the steering wheel position,* so the rear wheels and tires aren't damaged from scrubbing on pavement. In summary it will get your truck out of that "Stuck When Plowing" situation that arises a few times a year!


So if you turn the wheel too far the locker disengages? That's not cool.



Buck331;1061122 said:


> Let's face it, most of our (40K-60K) 4X4 plow trucks are "Two-Wheel-Wonders" (One front wheel and one rear wheel drive power only). Any veteran on this site will tell you that 4X4's in the 1960's and 1970's were real 4-Wheel Drives! Snowplowing veterans on this board have no-doubt "Hung-up" on a snowbank at 3:00am, would it not be a pleasure to have power to all four wheels?


Does this mean my 96 and 97 GM trucks are not real 4 wheel drive? Crap.

Maybe I can get a break on my insurance now?


----------



## plowguy43

Dodge has had front and rear lockers in a 3/4 ton since 2005 (or was ot 2004) .

Is there really no aftermarket options for thr Ford axles?


----------



## basher

Just more computer controlled crap to cause problems. I have nothing against elec. locking differentials but anything the factory installs anymore is tied in to the computer increasing the possibilities of difficult to resolve problems. 

Ask anyone with a factory installed brake controller. They limit the modifications and additions you can perform, extra plugs, etc. The dealers don't understand them, cannot service them, and resort to swap outs and long down times.

Could bad steering or speed senors could either shut the lockers down or lock them on? If they shut down when the steering wheels are turned to far then do they only function when you are going straight? How does it track ground speed? Will it shut down if the wheels lose traction an spin too fast? My 4 X 4s spend as much or more time in the woods then the snow, I'd hate lockers that shut down in tight turn situations. Halfway though a hill side turn in wet leaves the lockers shut down

The Jeep Rubicon's electric lockers are great but they have no computer interface either.


----------



## basher

plowguy43;1061311 said:


> Dodge has had front and rear lockers in a 3/4 ton since 2005 (or was ot 2004) .


First available in the 2005 Powerwagon package.


----------



## Buck331

You Guys are correct! I did some more research after reading your replies, and found that LOCKING DIFFERENTIALS and DIFFERENTIAL LOCK are NOT the same. Yes the Dodge Power Wagon has just as you guy's described.

2011 Ford Summary: 
The New Ford Duper Duty's Electronic Differential Locking rear axle stays engaged until the truck reaches 30 mph, at which point it disengages until the truck's speed returns to 30 mph or less. The truck's electronic sensors will also disengage the locker if it's making a tight radius turn by sensing the steering wheel position.

Only a few vehicles in the US are offered stock with front and rear differential locks: Dodge Power Wagon, Hummer H2 + H3, Jeep Wrangler Rubicon, Mercedes G500.

On some models a rear differential lock is optional: Porsche Cayenne, VW Touareg, some Mitsubishi, some Toyota.

Other terms used for differential locks are: locker, diff locks, diff lockers, and differential lockers.

Unfortunately, limited slip differentials (LS), available as options for many 4x4 in the US are offered by sales people as "locking differentials". A confusing term because nothing on these differentials is LOCKING. They are by far inferior to a differential that is truly (manually or automatically) lockable.
If you have to decide whether to get a "locking differential" aka limited slip (LS), if available as an option on your new truck, many snowplow guys recommend getting it, because it is still better than not having anything at all.

To repeat: "locking differentials" are limited slip differentials that are not to be confused with differential lock!

Differential lock = differential locker = diff lock = diff locker = locker

It seems to me, that manufacturers and dealers prefer to use the term "locking differential" over the correct term "limited slip differential" because it sounds more like the real thing - even though it is not. Is this already consumer fraud?

Now here is a twist to the locking differential story: When Chevy advertises its trucks with an optional rear locking differential - it indeed is a differential that locks up (automatically). In the 80's it was sold as a Gov-Lok for a while named Command-Traxx and is available in some Chevy trucks as G80 option. It is not manually activated as in Dodge, Jeep and Mercedes - it locks up automatically. It is a hybrid of a clutch type limited slip unit combined with a flyweight governor that is able to lock up 100%.

In addition to factory installed diff locks, there are several aftermarket options to add a differential lock to front and rear axles. ARB Air Locker, Detroit Locker, Eaton Locker are probably the best known. Recently saw some newcomers like the OX Locker which seems like a copy of a long know German Schwarz locker to me.

Dodge Power Wagon Video #1: Power Wagon in Deep Snow.





Dodge Power Wagon Video #2: 2010 Power Wagon Full Test.





Dodge Power Wagon Video #3: Old Dodge Power Wagon Snowplowing!


----------



## plowguy43

There are guys that have modded the factory switching of the power wagon to over ride the factory computer settings. Basher is right though, even turn signals go through the main computer now.


----------

